# How to find out whether my Dell 5559 6th Gen i7 6500U supports 32GB DDR4 RAM?



## michael (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

How to find out whether my Dell 5559 6th Gen i7 6500U supports 32GB DDR4 RAM?

Here is my Laptop Specs:-
http://www.dell.com/in/p/inspiron-15-5559-laptop/pd?oc=y546513hin8&model_id=inspiron-15-5559-laptop


Some says that I need to check whether my laptop Motherboard supports 32GB DDR4  or not but how to check it ?


Can I buy below one , will it support?
I currently have (16GB Dual Channel DDR3L 1600MHz (8GBx2)




 

the laptop processor i7 6th Gen 6500U does support Maximum 32GB RAM as per their official site info as follows


 

Please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 25, 2016)

While the 6500U is technically compatible with both DDR3 and DDR4 as it has support for both in its IMC, as a notebook user you are at the mercy of whatever the manufacturer decides to put on the motherboard. If Dell says 16GB DDR3 max, then that is the law. If Dell says 32GB DDR4, then go for it.

Chances are, you will either have 1 or 2 SO-DIMM slots on your motherboard, and they will be DDR3 as that is what your laptop shipped with. DDR3 DIMM slots are not the same as DDR4 DIMM slots, and are not interchangeable. Likewise, DDR3 SO-DIMMs are not swappable with DDR4 SO-DIMMs. So, unless your motherboard has both a DDR3 and DDR4 slot, it is likely that your laptop cannot take DDR4.

However, if it does make you feel better, at this point you wouldn't enjoy a large increase in performance anyways by switching to DDR4, in the activities that your laptop is capable of.

EDIT: Yours will definitely not take DDR4, as you have already stated that both slots are populated with DDR3 SO-DIMMs. It may not even support 32GB of DDR3. What is the reason for you wanting to upgrade an already plentiful 16GB of RAM?


----------



## Static~Charge (Apr 25, 2016)

michael said:


> Some says that I need to check whether my laptop Motherboard supports 32GB DDR4  or not but how to check it ?
> 
> Can I buy below one , will it support?
> I currently have (16GB Dual Channel DDR3L 1600MHz (8GBx2)



I find that Crucial has better RAM upgrade information than the systems' manufacturers. Here is Crucial's page for the Dell Inspiron 15 (5559). After looking it over, I have two pieces of information for you:

1. Your laptop takes DDR3 memory, not DDR4.

2. With 16GB installed, your memory is maxed-out.


----------



## michael (Apr 25, 2016)

tabascosauz said:


> While the 6500U is technically compatible with both DDR3 and DDR4 as it has support for both in its IMC, as a notebook user you are at the mercy of whatever the manufacturer decides to put on the motherboard. If Dell says 16GB DDR3 max, then that is the law. If Dell says 32GB DDR4, then go for it.
> 
> Chances are, you will either have 1 or 2 SO-DIMM slots on your motherboard, and they will be DDR3 as that is what your laptop shipped with. DDR3 DIMM slots are not the same as DDR4 DIMM slots, and are not interchangeable. Likewise, DDR3 SO-DIMMs are not swappable with DDR4 SO-DIMMs. So, unless your motherboard has both a DDR3 and DDR4 slot, it is likely that your laptop cannot take DDR4.
> 
> ...


More Virtual machines. One vm needs 10 GB as master server


----------



## Kursah (Apr 25, 2016)

master server?

What are you needing 10GB on a VM on a laptop for? Seems far fetched without knowing more details.

I run a 2012 R2 DC with 2GB on a VM on my laptop w/o any issues... It runs AD DS, print server, file share services with sharing, I have it as the PDC of course...and another vm as the SDC for lab replication testing...more in an effort to become fluent with 2012 R2 and Hyper-V over time.

My Dell 3540 lappy with an i5-4200U and 8GB DDR3 has no issues running my 4 VM's. Though I will admit they're more for lab than true usage...two act as above...I have another that runs as core, I have a Win 7, Win 8.1, Ubunutu 15, MineOS Turnkey, and others that I fire up for various testing and usage. Also have an OpenVPN server on the Ubuntu VM. Works excellent.

None of them are set to use more than 3GB, the 2012R2's use around 1-1.5GB....Ubuntu and 7 use the most at idle. And I'm still able to use the Host OS for whatever else I may be doing...aside from gaming unless I take the lab offline...right now my laptop is my traveling lab unit.

Please describe your "master server" and why you feel it needs 10GB? If you need a VM with those kinds of resources, build a home-grade or real server that can actually host the resources necessary or get a workstation-grade laptop that can achieve the RAM amount, storage amount and processing power needed. Frankly you should be able to build up a very nice traveling VM lab with that laptop and 16GB RAM.


----------



## sammy (Mar 7, 2017)

This page also says that i7 6500U support 32GB of DDR4/ DDR3L RAM

http://ark.intel.com/products/88194/Intel-Core-i7-6500U-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz


----------



## sammy (Mar 7, 2017)

Static~Charge said:


> I find that Crucial has better RAM upgrade information than the systems' manufacturers. Here is Crucial's page for the Dell Inspiron 15 (5559). After looking it over, I have two pieces of information for you:
> 
> 1. Your laptop takes DDR3 memory, not DDR4.
> 
> 2. With 16GB installed, your memory is maxed-out.



You are wrong... look at these

http://ark.intel.com/products/88194/Intel-Core-i7-6500U-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz


----------



## Kursah (Mar 7, 2017)

sammy said:


> This page also says that i7 6500U support 32GB of DDR4/ DDR3L RAM
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/88194/Intel-Core-i7-6500U-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz



The CPU may support it but the board and chipset implemented into that laptop may restrict it. That's how my Dell 3540 is with the 8GB limitation but a *CPU that can support 16GB*. The HM87 platform that laptop uses maxes out at 2x4GB DDR3L SO-DIMM. Be careful assuming from just the mfg of the parts, the actual brand vendor mfg like HP, Dell, Acer needs to be consulted for final spec and limitations in many cases. If I look up my Dell via Service Tag, I can find the specs show a limited 8GB configuration for that laptop. I see many today that are limited to 16GB, even though the CPU's can handle 32+GB RAM.

Almost a 1-year necro. 
Also, don't double post...you can multi-quote in the same post.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 7, 2017)

The specs for the Dell Inspiron 15-5559 clearly state:


> *Memory*
> 
> Slots    Two SODIMM slots
> 
> ...


http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/4/product-support/product/inspiron-15-5559-laptop/manuals


----------



## sammy (Mar 7, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> The specs for the Dell Inspiron 15-5559 clearly state:
> 
> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/4/product-support/product/inspiron-15-5559-laptop/manuals



Yes, it support 16GB RAM per Slot but only DDR3L Type.


----------



## Static~Charge (Mar 22, 2017)

sammy said:


> You are wrong... look at these
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/88194/Intel-Core-i7-6500U-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz



You opened a message thread that's nearly a year old, just to repost something that the OP stated in the very first message?


----------



## bogmali (Mar 22, 2017)

OP must have resolved this so please stop necro'ing "dead" threads. I'll have a fellow Mod close this shortly.


----------

